# 2012 ram 2500



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

hi, just wanna get peoples thoughts of the new ram 2500 5.7 hemi. this winter was the first time i plowed with a dodge (2004 dodge ram 2500hd 5.7 hemi) and i loved it handled the snow great. im currently trying to sell it and get a 2012 ram or even trade it. so just wondering how the new ones are, any problems? how does it handle plowing snow or doing anything else? i know my 04 is kinda of a bumpy ride, any better with the 2012? my truck is starting to rust (cab corners, rocker panels, and rear fenders) and people told me dodge is known for that so are they better now?
thanks for any info


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I've run dodge for years without major rust issues bit, I coat everything with fluid film. My 5.7 liters have pushed everything from 9'2" vees to 8'110 inch hydraulic wing plows without issue while carrying a 2 yard saltdawg (rear timbrens.) I'm running a 2011 right now and except for forward visibility issues (I've driven them all, they are all the same in that manor) I love it.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

basher;1473977 said:


> I've run dodge for years without major rust issues bit, I coat everything with fluid film. My 5.7 liters have pushed everything from 9'2" vees to 8'110 inch hydraulic wing plows without issue while carrying a 2 yard saltdawg (rear timbrens.) I'm running a 2011 right now and except for forward visibility issues (I've driven them all, they are all the same in that manor) I love it.


Thanks for the info. Yea I bought it with the rust already there. I only ran a 8' fisher xblade with maybe a half a yard of salt. This landscaper I know had all fords and now switched to all rams and his guys love them except with the hoods being tall to see what your plowing. I was looking to put a fisher xls on my new 1


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The 2012's have a very nice 6 speed auto with much better gear spacing than the 2011's (and your 2004- they used the same 5 speed tranny). The ride is much nicer in the 2010's+ with a much nicer interior, its a solid ride but much smoother. The engine hasn't changed much so its still just as reliable as before but has a nice bump in power. 

Other than that, there is no more quad cab, just a reg cab, full crew cab, or Mega Cab. Overall I think you'll love the 2012 - go test drive one and I doubt you'll give it back.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

love my 2011....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

dodgegmc1213;1473978 said:


> . I was looking to put a fisher xls on my new 1


Take a look at the 29R better snow control and a mulch easier on the front of the truck.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

plowguy43;1474007 said:


> The 2012's have a very nice 6 speed auto with much better gear spacing than the 2011's


I think my 2011 has a 6 speed.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

basher;1474010 said:


> I think my 2011 has a 6 speed.


I know that mine does...


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

plowguy43;1474007 said:


> The 2012's have a very nice 6 speed auto with much better gear spacing than the 2011's (and your 2004- they used the same 5 speed tranny). The ride is much nicer in the 2010's+ with a much nicer interior, its a solid ride but much smoother. The engine hasn't changed much so its still just as reliable as before but has a nice bump in power.
> 
> Other than that, there is no more quad cab, just a reg cab, full crew cab, or Mega Cab. Overall I think you'll love the 2012 - go test drive one and I doubt you'll give it back.


Yea I have to go to my dealer and test 1 and see what they'll give me for a trade


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

basher;1474009 said:


> Take a look at the 29R better snow control and a mulch easier on the front of the truck.


i took a look at it and it seems very impressive seems like a better design then the xls except when its in box mode and has to trip how does it with the wings out? but i like the chain lift alot better then the hydraulic lift


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

basher;1474010 said:


> I think my 2011 has a 6 speed.


2011 and prior all used the 545RFE trans, its a 5 speed with 2 second gears, one for normal driving and one for downshift&tow/hall called 2 prime. Regardless, you get 5 forward gears while driving. The new trans use's the gear set from the Cummin's 68RFE inside the older tranny case (since they have different bellhousings). The 2012's have a 66RFE that is a real 6 speed transmission with much nicer gear spacing than the 545RFE. Should be stronger as well.



CGM Inc.;1474012 said:


> I know that mine does...


Cause you have a Cummins. In 2007.5 with the introduction of the 6.7, they came out with the 68RFE which is a very nice tranny. Do you know about snow plow mode for the 6.7?


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

plowguy43;1474205 said:


> . Do you know about snow plow mode for the 6.7?


Yes I do, but I'm not a programmer to activate it 
Don't see the need for it to be very honest.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a 2007.5 cummins. Auto. What's the snow plow mode ?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

CGM Inc.;1474228 said:


> Yes I do, but I'm not a programmer to activate it
> Don't see the need for it to be very honest.


Sounds faily simple:

If you have snow plow mode capability, here's how to activate it:

Key on your truck without starting it. 
1. Pull in the cruise control cancel switch and hold. 
2. While holding the cruise control cancel switch, push the exhaust brake switch twice. 
3. Then release the cruise control cancel switch.

Repeat Step 2 three more times for a total of four complete times to activate snow plow mode.



MIDTOWNPC;1474261 said:


> I have a 2007.5 cummins. Auto. What's the snow plow mode ?


Here you go:

http://www.cumminsnewsletters.com/td/td28_snow.html



> As the weather begins to change, many Ram owners will start pulling out their snow plows. But your Ram may already come with built-in snow plow mode, a feature that will ensure maximum engine operation while operating in winter conditions. Snow plow mode allows the cooling system and fan to perform to their optimum capability when using a plow blade, which greatly affects the airflow around the front of the truck, ensuring that your engine temperature remains normal.


----------



## countrybiggen (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey i have a 2010 2500 custom it was specifically ordered and set up for plowing i am putting a plow on it for the first time this winter. But i will tell you that when i was in alaska i pulled out 3 full size trucks with no issue at all. Its a power house and i love my truck.
The bad is that the metal is very thin and weak so the whole leaning over the bed to put stuff in there .. Yeah dont youll dent it. Im comparing it to my 2004 2500 that we have. 

Country biggen


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

A few months back I was looking for a leather interior for my 06. Ended up walking some large wrecking yards looking inside 20-30 wrecked trucks. 06-12's are built on much of the same platform. When you look from the outside they look completly different but once the pieces and interior fancy stuff is removed the similarities are staggering. 

Ended up getting a sweet interior out of a 2010 leather guts and all for $400.00. Took me longer to clean it than install. But 85% of the bolt holes were in alignment.


----------

